# Wet boots - suggestions



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

So I have a really nice pair of ice fishing boots that are exceptional at keeping my feet toasty in the coldest conditions. They're 100% waterproof, which is both good and bad... I've noticed on long days or overnighters, that condensation forms inside the bottom cavities of the boot. I wear heavy wool socks and the boot has a thick liner, but after many hours on the ice the moisture begins to chill my feet.

Anyone else have this problem? Suggestions? Solutions?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used a boot dryer similar to this one from Cabela's for over 10 years while I was working and hunting out of my house. It was real nice putting on nice dry warm boots in the mornings.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... l+Products


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Try wearing two pair of socks with a plastic grocery bag between them.....it'll keep moisture from your feet from permeating into your boot insulation. Dry boot insulation means warm feet even after a long day.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

this sounds ridiculous, but works great! go buy some spray on antiperspirant like axe and apply a heavy coating to your feet before you put on your socks, also add some talc or baby powder to your boots, i thought both were idiotic until i tried it. And your old lady won't complain about foot odors anymore! 

PS if you also use them for hunting animals with a nose like deer, don't do this, i have a great pair or hunting boots that also smell too good.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

duneman101 said:


> this sounds ridiculous, but works great! go buy some spray on antiperspirant like axe and apply a heavy coating to your feet before you put on your socks, also add some talc or baby powder to your boots, i thought both were idiotic until i tried it. And your old lady won't complain about foot odors anymore!
> 
> PS if you also use them for hunting animals with a nose like deer, don't do this, i have a great pair or hunting boots that also smell too good.


Cool tip! I've put Gold Bond in the boots to try and keep them dry, but nothing ever on my feet. I might just try this one!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> duneman101 said:
> 
> 
> > this sounds ridiculous, but works great! go buy some spray on antiperspirant like axe and apply a heavy coating to your feet before you put on your socks, also add some talc or baby powder to your boots, i thought both were idiotic until i tried it. And your old lady won't complain about foot odors anymore!
> ...


I've been doing it for a year now and won't go back, just make sure you buy the antiperspirant kind, not just the deoderant.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a pair of polyproplene socks against your feet. Then wool socks over them. This will wick the moisture away from your feet.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Changing your socks does wonders. Just bring a few extra pairs.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

RnF said:


> Changing your socks does wonders. Just bring a few extra pairs.


+1. I also agree with layering. A thin, wicking layer against your skin with a thick, insulating layer over them really helps. If your liner is getting wet and takes a long time to dry out, consider buying another set of liners for your boots, and swap them out when necessary to let the first set dry out.


----------

